# Anyone else want just one more child( no.4) but scared?



## Lucky4

I am 38 and have 3 lovely kids. I have been ttc no.4 for over 2 years but just had third mc 3 weeks ago. I think I am being greedy and my dad has said to me nature is trying to tell me something and I should settle with 3. I am so grateful fir my kids but feel there is one more to come. I am so scared of another mc or a child with a disability. I am convinced it is my age and my fsh(9.9). Just can't decide what to do. Sorry if this sounds ungrateful for what I have or insensitive to others ttc no.1.


----------



## Sienna2012

I know what you mean. I have two amazing kids but I too feel this urge to have a 3rd child. I'm waiting to try as crazy as it sounds because I am 38 but my youngest child is just over a year and I need a bit of space before ttc again if it happens for me. It's all in Gods hands x


----------



## poppy666

Sorry to hear about your MC sweetie :hugs: ive got 3 teenage lads 17, 18 and 19 and had another little boy 6mths ago at the age of 40.. since having him i so want just one more and now TTC so fingers crossed for both of us :hugs:


----------



## Lucky4

poppy666 said:


> Sorry to hear about your MC sweetie :hugs: ive got 3 teenage lads 17, 18 and 19 and had another little boy 6mths ago at the age of 40.. since having him i so want just one more and now TTC so fingers crossed for both of us :hugs:

Good luck to you. How do you manage the age gap?


----------



## Janie66

I understand the one more part, feel the same, I only want one more, just one please Dear God..... I dont agree with saying that maybe nature is telling you to stop trying because you have M/c, because in the natrual world, we would be just still having sex, not taking any form of BC etc would we? so isnt it nature to say that yes you can still have children, and in nature you can have children still as long as you ovulate and having menstrual cycles, statics are that 1 in 5 pregnancys end in MC, thats really high isnt it when you look at it, i know its soul destroying to have mc, only too well, but even tho my PMA is really low right now, I want to help you get yours back up there, and keep trying, if thats what you want, keep trying and going. Good luck xx


----------



## Lucky4

Janie66 said:


> I understand the one more part, feel the same, I only want one more, just one please Dear God..... I dont agree with saying that maybe nature is telling you to stop trying because you have M/c, because in the natrual world, we would be just still having sex, not taking any form of BC etc would we? so isnt it nature to say that yes you can still have children, and in nature you can have children still as long as you ovulate and having menstrual cycles, statics are that 1 in 5 pregnancys end in MC, thats really high isnt it when you look at it, i know its soul destroying to have mc, only too well, but even tho my PMA is really low right now, I want to help you get yours back up there, and keep trying, if thats what you want, keep trying and going. Good luck xx

That is a much better way to look at "nature". You are right, I would be raking nature into my own hands by preventing! Hope your PMA returns soon and good luck


----------



## SassyLou

I'm 39 and we have three sons (21, 12 and 9). We found out that I was pregnant in July, we'd not planned any more, so it came as a complete shock. Once over the initial shock we were all really thrilled, however I had a MMC at 8wks, which devastated us all. It made us realise how much we wanted another child and how another child would complete our family. We decided to start TTC straight away, I think because we'd conceived so easily (our one and only slip up in 6 years, sorry TMI, LOL) last time, and as the midwife said you're more fertile after a miscarriage, it would happen really easily. I was hoping so, particularly as I have always had longish and irregular cycles. However, looks like my AF is about to start!!! I can feel myself getting filled with panic, my age, my cycle, abnormalities because of my age!!! OMG why do we put ourselves through this, my husband is fantastic and the miscarriage hit him really hard. Bless him he's 46 and I think over the last month I've worn him out :sex:!!! All for it not to work.

Sorry if I'm ranting, I feel so guilty too when I read some of the stories on here, I'm so lucky to have my lovely boys and husband, and then I feel quite selfish wanting another so badly, I keep saying to myself be grateful for what you've got and get over this!

Good luck to you all :hugs:


----------



## Lucky4

SassyLou said:


> I'm 39 and we have three sons (21, 12 and 9). We found out that I was pregnant in July, we'd not planned any more, so it came as a complete shock. Once over the initial shock we were all really thrilled, however I had a MMC at 8wks, which devastated us all. It made us realise how much we wanted another child and how another child would complete our family. We decided to start TTC straight away, I think because we'd conceived so easily (our one and only slip up in 6 years, sorry TMI, LOL) last time, and as the midwife said you're more fertile after a miscarriage, it would happen really easily. I was hoping so, particularly as I have always had longish and irregular cycles. However, looks like my AF is about to start!!! I
> can feel myself getting filled with panic, my age, my
> cycle, abnormalities because of my age!!! OMG why do
> we put ourselves through this, my husband is fantastic and the miscarriage hit him really hard. Bless him he's 46 and I think over the last month I've worn him out :sex:!!! All for it not to work
> Sorry if I'm ranting, I feel so guilty too when I read some of the stories on
> here, I'm so lucky to have my lovely boys
> and husband, and then I feel quite selfish wanting another so badly, I keep saying to
> myself be grateful for what you've got and
> get over this!
> 
> Good luck to you all :hugs:

Sorry fir your loss, it is so devastating, especially the first mc as you don't think it will happen to you. I had my first 3 children so easily, the first month of trying usually. I feel so selfish as well and fir the past 3 weeks have tried to tell myself to give up, but it just doesn't go away. I wonder when I will really give up. Good luck!give your man a few weeks to rest until the next bd marathon!!


----------



## poppy666

Lucky4 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your MC sweetie :hugs: ive got 3 teenage lads 17, 18 and 19 and had another little boy 6mths ago at the age of 40.. since having him i so want just one more and now TTC so fingers crossed for both of us :hugs:
> 
> Good luck to you. How do you manage the age gap?Click to expand...

Feels weird starting all over again to be honest, the 3 older boys are more like uncles than brothers, but they love the LO to bits.. I just want one more so youngest isnt a only child in a way, but age gap is good :hugs:


----------



## mumof3girls

i know exactly how you feel. I have a girl about to turn 18 in 3 days, a 11 year old girl and a 2 and 1/2 yr old girl and i just feel there is 1 more child on the way for me, but like you im 37 nearly 38 and i feel guilty that there are other women around that are having trouble getting pregnant with their first child and here i am want baby #4, i had alot of trouble concieving in the past hence the age gaps with the girls, i really want a boy although i would be happy with another girl too :) good luck though :)


----------



## mumof3girls

mumof3girls said:


> i know exactly how you feel. I have a girl about to turn 18 in 3 days, a 11 year old girl and a 2 and 1/2 yr old girl and i just feel there is 1 more child on the way for me, but like you im 37 nearly 38 and i feel guilty that there are other women around that are having trouble getting pregnant with their first child and here i am want baby #4, i had alot of trouble concieving in the past hence the age gaps with the girls, i really want a boy although i would be happy with another girl too :) good luck though :)

https://davf.daisypath.com/l0jkp10.png
I have sore bb's, cramping on the left lower side of the abdomin and im nauseous i have 3 more days until i can test but i have my fingers crossed:)


----------



## Lucky4

Good luck, sounds promising. I will ttc after my first af after mc, still waiting 3 and a half weeks later! Nice to know I am not the only one feeling this way about " just one more please". Good luck to us all


----------



## future_numan

I am a mother to four girls aged 20,19,17 & 7 months..we want to have just one more so our LO isn't raised as an "only child" since the others are so much older. My struggle has been when to TTC. I am 38 and DH is almost 42 so considering our ages we don't want to wait to much longer but also I didn't want to have babies too close together. So we decided that we will TTC starting in Jan/11 and we will TTC for one year. Our LO was conceived via IUI so we are going to try on our own this time and if nothing happens within that one year I will have my IUD placed back in and we will be happy with our girls ( though I wouldn't mind a boy :winkwink:).


----------



## future_numan

mumof3girls said:


> mumof3girls said:
> 
> 
> i know exactly how you feel. I have a girl about to turn 18 in 3 days, a 11 year old girl and a 2 and 1/2 yr old girl and i just feel there is 1 more child on the way for me, but like you im 37 nearly 38 and i feel guilty that there are other women around that are having trouble getting pregnant with their first child and here i am want baby #4, i had alot of trouble concieving in the past hence the age gaps with the girls, i really want a boy although i would be happy with another girl too :) good luck though :)
> 
> https://davf.daisypath.com/l0jkp10.png
> I have sore bb's, cramping on the left lower side of the abdomin and im nauseous i have 3 more days until i can test but i have my fingers crossed:)Click to expand...

Oh good luck , sweetie


----------



## poppy666

future_numan said:


> I am a mother to four girls aged 20,19,17 & 7 months..we want to have just one more so our LO isn't raised as an "only child" since the others are so much older. My struggle has been when to TTC. I am 38 and DH is almost 42 so considering our ages we don't want to wait to much longer but also I didn't want to have babies too close together. So we decided that we will TTC starting in Jan/11 and we will TTC for one year. Our LO was conceived via IUI so we are going to try on our own this time and if nothing happens within that one year I will have my IUD placed back in and we will be happy with our girls ( though I wouldn't mind a boy :winkwink:).

Think ive seen or spoken to you before :haha: i have 4 boys 17,18, 19 and 6mths and like you dont want my youngest growing up an only child, me being 40 now im already TTC.. i wouldnt mind a little girl :winkwink: :haha:
Good luck x


----------



## Mummytofour

Hiya:flower:
I will be 40 on Thursday and have been ttc number 5 for 3 years. I had a mmc in October 09 and I think that was what made me want another one so badly!
I have had all the tests going at my GP with my prolactin levels being super high for 9 years, but they won't help me further due to already having kids.:cry:

So....I went private to the Spire in Edinburgh and my consultant is just lovely!:thumbup: It is costing a small fortune, but DH is totally on board which kinda helps!:haha:
I am currently on my first clomid cycle and awaiting ovulation, so keeping my fingers crossed that it works!:thumbup:

GL to everyone!:thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Ohh good luck sweetie, will be rooting for you :hugs:


----------



## future_numan

Mummytofour said:


> Hiya:flower:
> I will be 40 on Thursday and have been ttc number 5 for 3 years. I had a mmc in October 09 and I think that was what made me want another one so badly!
> I have had all the tests going at my GP with my prolactin levels being super high for 9 years, but they won't help me further due to already having kids.:cry:
> 
> So....I went private to the Spire in Edinburgh and my consultant is just lovely!:thumbup: It is costing a small fortune, but DH is totally on board which kinda helps!:haha:
> I am currently on my first clomid cycle and awaiting ovulation, so keeping my fingers crossed that it works!:thumbup:
> 
> GL to everyone!:thumbup:

Best of luck..may you get your BFP soon :thumbup:


----------



## future_numan

poppy666 said:


> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> I am a mother to four girls aged 20,19,17 & 7 months..we want to have just one more so our LO isn't raised as an "only child" since the others are so much older. My struggle has been when to TTC. I am 38 and DH is almost 42 so considering our ages we don't want to wait to much longer but also I didn't want to have babies too close together. So we decided that we will TTC starting in Jan/11 and we will TTC for one year. Our LO was conceived via IUI so we are going to try on our own this time and if nothing happens within that one year I will have my IUD placed back in and we will be happy with our girls ( though I wouldn't mind a boy :winkwink:).
> 
> Think ive seen or spoken to you before :haha: i have 4 boys 17,18, 19 and 6mths and like you dont want my youngest growing up an only child, me being 40 now im already TTC.. i wouldnt mind a little girl :winkwink: :haha:
> Good luck xClick to expand...

Yes, we have spoken in the past...think we were both Feb. lovebugs :haha: I hope you get your BFP very soon ( and it is pink :winkwink:)


----------



## Lucky4

Mummytofour said:


> Hiya:flower:
> I will be 40 on Thursday and have been ttc number 5 for 3 years. I had a mmc in October 09 and I think that was what made me want another one so badly!
> I have had all the tests going at my GP with my prolactin levels being super high for 9 years, but they won't help me further due to already having kids.:cry:
> 
> So....I went private to the Spire in Edinburgh and my consultant is just lovely!:thumbup: It is costing a small fortune, but DH is totally on board which kinda helps!:haha:
> I am currently on my first clomid cycle and awaiting ovulation, so keeping my fingers crossed that it works!:thumbup:
> 
> GL to everyone!:thumbup:

Good luck with ttc 5th baby. I think I wanted baby more after mmc as you have a few weeks when you have that extra child in your minds eye. Gl with clomid, why do you have high prolactin? Does that cause anovulation?:hugs:


----------



## mumof3girls

Mummytofour said:


> Hiya:flower:
> I will be 40 on Thursday and have been ttc number 5 for 3 years. I had a mmc in October 09 and I think that was what made me want another one so badly!
> I have had all the tests going at my GP with my prolactin levels being super high for 9 years, but they won't help me further due to already having kids.:cry:
> 
> So....I went private to the Spire in Edinburgh and my consultant is just lovely!:thumbup: It is costing a small fortune, but DH is totally on board which kinda helps!:haha:
> I am currently on my first clomid cycle and awaiting ovulation, so keeping my fingers crossed that it works!:thumbup:
> 
> GL to everyone!:thumbup:

Good luck hun i really hope this works for you, and im really glad im not the only one out there who wants more after teenagers lol :)
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttb22a9.aspx


----------



## Mummytofour

Lucky4 said:


> Mummytofour said:
> 
> 
> Hiya:flower:
> I will be 40 on Thursday and have been ttc number 5 for 3 years. I had a mmc in October 09 and I think that was what made me want another one so badly!
> I have had all the tests going at my GP with my prolactin levels being super high for 9 years, but they won't help me further due to already having kids.:cry:
> 
> So....I went private to the Spire in Edinburgh and my consultant is just lovely!:thumbup: It is costing a small fortune, but DH is totally on board which kinda helps!:haha:
> I am currently on my first clomid cycle and awaiting ovulation, so keeping my fingers crossed that it works!:thumbup:
> 
> GL to everyone!:thumbup:
> 
> Good luck with ttc 5th baby. I think I wanted baby more after mmc as you have a few weeks when you have that extra child in your minds eye. Gl with clomid, why do you have high prolactin? Does that cause anovulation?:hugs:Click to expand...

The docs don't really know why I have high prolactin. I have had MRI scans for a prolactinoma but they didn't find one.:shrug: 
They also said it may be caused by stress! I told my GP that I wasn't stressed, but I bloody well am now after 9 years!!!!:haha:

Yeah it can cause anovulation because it messes with the pituitary signals. If the pituitary is stimulated to produce breast milk, which mine does, then your body thinks you are breastfeeding and can suppress ovulation.:wacko:

Even when I do occasionally ovulate, my progesterone is very low in the luteal phase, so I'm hoping Clomid will boost that too!:thumbup:

Howz everyone else doing today?:hugs:


----------



## Lucky4

I am sure the clomid will do the trick, will you get day 21 progesterones done?
I am just waiting for af, think I ov'd last Thursday, nearly 3 weeks after mc. Didn't bd cause just not in mood at moment, luckily dh very understanding though he never mentions mc.it's like it never happened.still undecided whether to ttc again but think I will regret it if I don't in a few years when it might be too late.


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi
I'm a bit of an imposter here because I'm turning 34 but have way more in common here!
I have 3 boys aged 3, 7 and turning 10. We had decided on 3 children but for the last 3 years I have been a doula and I feel I want to give birth again with the knowledge I have now. (and I'd REALLY like a girl)
With my boys, we conceived on the first try. I just assumed that the same would happen again. We started trying last month, but we're trying the Shettles method for a girl which means you avoid ovulation so we :sex: up to 5 days before ovulation - erring on the side of caution!
Anyway, thought I was fine with the idea of it not happening and trying again this month but so far 12 days late and all hpt's :bfn:
I'm so confused!
I feel pregnant but maybe I'm thinking myself into it. Wish I knew either way so i knew what was going on


----------



## mumof3girls

TrinityMom said:


> Hi
> I'm a bit of an imposter here because I'm turning 34 but have way more in common here!
> I have 3 boys aged 3, 7 and turning 10. We had decided on 3 children but for the last 3 years I have been a doula and I feel I want to give birth again with the knowledge I have now. (and I'd REALLY like a girl)
> With my boys, we conceived on the first try. I just assumed that the same would happen again. We started trying last month, but we're trying the Shettles method for a girl which means you avoid ovulation so we :sex: up to 5 days before ovulation - erring on the side of caution!
> Anyway, thought I was fine with the idea of it not happening and trying again this month but so far 12 days late and all hpt's :bfn:
> I'm so confused!
> I feel pregnant but maybe I'm thinking myself into it. Wish I knew either way so i knew what was going on

your not an imposter at all, anyone is welcome on here, i know exactly how you feel though, how bout you send some of the boy stuff this way and ill send you some girl stuff lol i really want a boy this time :) im 2 days late and in the same position, all bfn's so far but i last tested yesterday morning, and i could have gotton my dates wrong coz im not really regular, but here to hoping for a bfp asap :)


----------



## poppy666

I darnt leave it 4-5 days before ovulation incase they go on strike whilst up there :haha: really want a girl, but trying to bed every other day now, what will be will be... did think after a 17yr gap my last LO would of been a girl, but nope 4th boy :shrug: love him to bits tho :hugs:


----------



## future_numan

I had IUI done on OV day and still had my fourth daughter...not sure I beleive all the methods on conceiving boy/girl..


----------



## TrinityMom

af showed up today :cry:

I was too weeks late which never happens to me so I was really hopeful


----------



## MiBebe

I have 3 children - 21, 19 and 12. All wonderful children and I love them dearly. I am 39 years old and I got remarried 6 years ago. My DH and I both have children from previous relationships, but we would like a child together. I don't think a child will complete us or make us feel closer, but I feel like I deserve one more baby. I have worked hard, raised my 3 kids by myself, and it would be nice to experience raising a baby with my partner. We are starting IUI next month and I'm just waiting for AF to rear her ugly head so I can start the meds. If God doesn't bless us with child I will be devastated, but I can at least say I tried.


----------



## poppy666

Good luck sweetie, i was also 40 when i had my LO 6mths ago :happydance: FX to you :hugs:


----------



## mrsdh

Hi all. Im also so badly wanting another child. I have 2 boys 18, 15 and my little girl 22 months. I'm 39. I do feel like everybody else that I'm so lucky to have my brood, but when you get the idea in your head to start ttc it does become an obsession, what with your biological clock ticking so loudly and stories of egg quality etc it can be a very upsetting time overall. I got pregnant this year but was a chemical pregnancy, so now I'm thinking even if I do become pregnant again I will have the constant worry if I'll miscarry again. It's like your worry is never over until you actually get to hold your LO. I also had a mc before my daughter so know how I drove myself mad with worries of all sorts. To top it all off one of my friends who's 40 has just let me know that she is 3 months gone. My reaction at first was that I'm very happy for her but on the other I'm feeling a bit miffed as she drinks at least a bottle of wine a night, still has the occasional mad night out but still manages on her 1st time of trying! She also tells me her cousin is 43 and is also pregnant. It does give you hope hearing these things,but also makes you angry with yourself for having such negative feelings about your friend. Of course I played the actress and was very happy for her, it just Wouldnt be right to ever let her know how I felt, that would be unforgivable on my part. Anyway I REALLY hope you all don't have to wait long for your bfps and that you have trouble free and healthy 9 months. Xx


----------



## Blackbird

Good luck to you!


----------



## TaeBoMama

Hi ladies!

I'm 38 (and a half..lol) and have 4 children: 17, 14, 10, and 7. I've wanted "just one more" for a very long time, but had to wait for my slow-poke husband (42) to get on board with that, and he finally did. We've been trying for a long time...maybe 2 years now (I don't know when we started. But I've been charting on Fertility Friend for 13 cycles). I learned several months ago that my husband's blood pressure medication is also known as "the male contraceptive". Uhhh, that would have been nice to know a LONG time ago! Once he was prescribed different meds, there was a 3 month wait before his swimmers would no longer be affected. So really, it's like we just got started a few months ago. I hope the medication was our only problem--besides our "advanced age" grrrr! I don't feel old at all, but in baby-making years people act as though I'm downright ancient! :growlmad:

My mom got pregnant with my baby sister when she was 38. I'm sure it will happen for us. Good luck to you all! :dust:


----------



## dt1234565

Hi All, 

I gave birth this year to Sonny, I am 40 years old.

You can and will have a healthy child!

We are TTC No.4 as our 4 and 5 year old are sooo close we want the same for Sonny. Even though his just a few months old we shall manage, I dont want to wait i am old enough as it is!

Your not mad at all, just suffering from baby love - nothing wrong with that!

GL to all.

xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Good luck dt1234565 same as me i want another for Korben so he not a only child as his brothers are 17,18 & 19... I was also 40 back in March when i had him :thumbup:


----------



## TaeBoMama

dt1234565 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I gave birth this year to Sonny, I am 40 years old.
> 
> You can and will have a healthy child!
> 
> We are TTC No.4 as our 4 and 5 year old are sooo close we want the same for Sonny. Even though his just a few months old we shall manage, I dont want to wait i am old enough as it is!
> 
> Your not mad at all, just suffering from baby love - nothing wrong with that!
> 
> GL to all.
> 
> xxxx

Congrats! I LOVE hearing success stories! I know what you mean about wanting another so your little one can share a close bond with a sibling. I'm kind of hoping for twins...as unlikely as that is, so that if I have a baby, he or she won't feel like an only child. Good luck making your next little one! :flower:


----------



## Mamabel

Hi, I have two daughters, ages seven and nine, but I've known since my second daughter's birth that one more little girl is supposed to join our family. It took me a few yrs to convince DH that I would need grief counseling to get over not having her. Not joking on this. She is very real to me, just not here yet. Hoping she will be here next summer!


----------



## TaeBoMama

Mamabel said:


> Hi, I have two daughters, ages seven and nine, but I've known since my second daughter's birth that one more little girl is supposed to join our family. It took me a few yrs to convince DH that I would need grief counseling to get over not having her. Not joking on this. She is very real to me, just not here yet. Hoping she will be here next summer!

Mamabel, thanks for sharing your situation. I'm happy your hubby saw it your way. :winkwink: Good luck! :flower:


----------



## mumof3girls

Mamabel said:


> Hi, I have two daughters, ages seven and nine, but I've known since my second daughter's birth that one more little girl is supposed to join our family. It took me a few yrs to convince DH that I would need grief counseling to get over not having her. Not joking on this. She is very real to me, just not here yet. Hoping she will be here next summer!

I know what you mean i have always felt i would have a boy, i have even dreamed about him, i know his name and what he looks like and everything and after 3 girls im really looking forward to meeting him :) maybe we can watch each others progress together :)
:flower: for your future :baby: that is on the way, you will be :happydance: and will be on :cloud9: :) then there will be lots of :hugs: lol gotta love this site :)


----------



## Mamabel

Hi gals, I am 10 days dpo and nauseous, so maybe my little Lieren will be here soon. I don't know what she looks like, but can't wait to have my arms full of baby...and nursing....god how I miss that! This poor little 'last baby' will probably be nursed until she's eating steak...and sooooo spoiled! It's all I can do to not buy cute little girl outfits in the store.


----------



## mumof3girls

Mamabel said:


> Hi gals, I am 10 days dpo and nauseous, so maybe my little Lieren will be here soon. I don't know what she looks like, but can't wait to have my arms full of baby...and nursing....god how I miss that! This poor little 'last baby' will probably be nursed until she's eating steak...and sooooo spoiled! It's all I can do to not buy cute little girl outfits in the store.

Oh i hope so much that you get your :bfp: soon :) good luck :)


----------



## Mamabel

I'll let you know this week...sore boobs today...always a good sign. And so horny...at my age, that's a bit of a surprise! :O You know, take it when you get it, right? Probably by tomorrow, I'll be like 'grrr, don't touch me there!'.

:)


----------



## mumof3girls

Mamabel said:


> I'll let you know this week...sore boobs today...always a good sign. And so horny...at my age, that's a bit of a surprise! :O You know, take it when you get it, right? Probably by tomorrow, I'll be like 'grrr, don't touch me there!'.
> 
> :)

do u know what, with my 3rd child (when i was pregnant) i was exactly the same, i couldnt get enough, really strange for me lol and im starting to feel the same again eg, sore boobs, very hor.... lol and at my age its a very nice surprise lol as im 37 almost 38 lol :) do u know what though i will certainly take what i can get lol :)


----------



## future_numan

I was the same way when I was in my first Tri. with Emily, but it passed but the Third:haha: . On another note, I am going tomorrow to have my IUD removed so we are going to TTC our last baby. I am almost 38 and DH is 42:thumbup:


----------



## mumof3girls

future_numan said:


> I was the same way when I was in my first Tri. with Emily, but it passed but the Third:haha: . On another note, I am going tomorrow to have my IUD removed so we are going to TTC our last baby. I am almost 38 and DH is 42:thumbup:

Oh thats awesome, hopefully we can be bump buddies, i think its awesome having babies at this age coz we have just enough energy but alot of patience lol :) I love having my lo 2 and 1/2 yrs ago it made me feel young again, (also very old at the same time) lol :) My DH is 46 so this will be the last one for us before we get too old, (for having babies that is) FXD for you and your future sticky:)https://ovulation-calculator.com/ticker/tickergen.php/450/Banner2/light/TickerBadge3/10-21-2010/-10.5/29/11-4-2010/Baby%2520%25234%2520%253A%2529/tickerImage.png


----------



## TaeBoMama

Mamabel said:


> Hi gals, I am 10 days dpo and nauseous, so maybe my little Lieren will be here soon. I don't know what she looks like, but can't wait to have my arms full of baby...and nursing....god how I miss that! This poor little 'last baby' will probably be nursed until she's eating steak...and sooooo spoiled! It's all I can do to not buy cute little girl outfits in the store.

Mamabel, you sound like me! LOL. I'm 10dpo, too. But I'm not feeling hopeful at all. VERY premenstrual...and a :bfn: yesterday and today (yeah, I know it's early). Good luck to you!


----------



## MimiCher

I found this:
Age is among one of the biggest factors affecting egg quality in a woman. Because a woman has a finite amount of ovarian reserve, as she ages the quantity as well as the quality of eggs will naturally decline. 

When a woman is in her 20s or 30s, she will likely have a larger proportion of good eggs available for fertility. However, when a woman is in her late 30s and 40s, the proportion of bad eggs will likely be greater. 

What causes poor egg quality is often a decrease in the energy supplied by the mitochondria, which tends to decline with age. This means that eggs which may have been considered healthy at a younger age cannot support fertilisation and growth. 

Indeed, the percentage of couples experiencing infertility begins to rise when individuals are in their mid 30s. Approximately 11% of couples around the age of 35 have fertility difficulties, which increases to 33% by the age of 40. By the age of 45, 87% of couples will statistically be experiencing infertility. Women between the ages of 15 to 25 are believed to have a 40% chance of conceiving every cycle, while women over the age of 40 have less than 25% chance of getting pregnant.
But good luck if you continue to pursue another child... I had my 3rd and last (tubes tied) at age 38. A healthy boy after 2 girls a bit older than him.


----------



## future_numan

I am well aware that the ol' clock is ticking ( it wakes me at night:haha:) That is why we are going to TTC only eight months after having our DD. I love being an "older" parent. I might not have the energy I did at 25 but I have the patience and wisdom brought on by age. All I can wish for now is to be givin' the chance to add one more sweet angel to our family:cloud9:


----------



## future_numan

mumof3girls said:


> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> I was the same way when I was in my first Tri. with Emily, but it passed but the Third:haha: . On another note, I am going tomorrow to have my IUD removed so we are going to TTC our last baby. I am almost 38 and DH is 42:thumbup:
> 
> Oh thats awesome, hopefully we can be bump buddies, i think its awesome having babies at this age coz we have just enough energy but alot of patience lol :) I love having my lo 2 and 1/2 yrs ago it made me feel young again, (also very old at the same time) lol :) My DH is 46 so this will be the last one for us before we get too old, (for having babies that is) FXD for you and your future sticky:)https://ovulation-calculator.com/ticker/tickergen.php/450/Banner2/light/TickerBadge3/10-21-2010/-10.5/29/11-4-2010/Baby%2520%25234%2520%253A%2529/tickerImage.pngClick to expand...

Here's hoping we get to be bump buddies:thumbup:


----------



## emk10

Hi girls, I have just convinced my OH that we need one more (we currently have 3 girls, aged 10, 8 and 3) he would LOVE a little boy and so it would be great to have one but to be honest I'm not all that convinced I can have boys! Would be equally happy with with another princess! The timings not great as I am in the last year of my degree in Nursing, but it really needs to be now or never! I am not getting any younger and need a closer sibling for 3 year old DD. My older DD's are my OH's stepchildren and they go to their dads every weekend, which leaves my LO on her own. She doesn't like this and keeps asking when mummy is going to have a real baby! Bless! So officially now on first month TTC!!

Anyways GL to everyone!!


----------



## future_numan

mumof3girls said:


> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> I was the same way when I was in my first Tri. with Emily, but it passed but the Third:haha: . On another note, I am going tomorrow to have my IUD removed so we are going to TTC our last baby. I am almost 38 and DH is 42:thumbup:
> 
> Oh thats awesome, hopefully we can be bump buddies, i think its awesome having babies at this age coz we have just enough energy but alot of patience lol :) I love having my lo 2 and 1/2 yrs ago it made me feel young again, (also very old at the same time) lol :) My DH is 46 so this will be the last one for us before we get too old, (for having babies that is) FXD for you and your future sticky:)https://ovulation-calculator.com/ticker/tickergen.php/450/Banner2/light/TickerBadge3/10-21-2010/-10.5/29/11-4-2010/Baby%2520%25234%2520%253A%2529/tickerImage.pngClick to expand...

We are close to the same date on our cycle too..:happydance:


----------



## future_numan

emk10 said:


> Hi girls, I have just convinced my OH that we need one more (we currently have 3 girls, aged 10, 8 and 3) he would LOVE a little boy and so it would be great to have one but to be honest I'm not all that convinced I can have boys! Would be equally happy with with another princess! The timings not great as I am in the last year of my degree in Nursing, but it really needs to be now or never! I am not getting any younger and need a closer sibling for 3 year old DD. My older DD's are my OH's stepchildren and they go to their dads every weekend, which leaves my LO on her own. She doesn't like this and keeps asking when mummy is going to have a real baby! Bless! So officially now on first month TTC!!
> 
> Anyways GL to everyone!!

Welcome EMK and the best of luck :thumbup:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Hello all.

I am new here but this thread seems a bit up my alley. I have two girls aged 21 and 2. The older one grew up with her cousins but the younger one could really use a closer in age sibling since we don't have close friends with children here.

I didn't have any trouble conceive either of my girls. When we got started on the third for me, second for him, we conceived right on schedule. Sadly, we miscarried in February. Since then, it has been frustrating. I am 42 and he is 35 and we will only been trying for another six months are so as I feel that I am getting too old for this.

Sorry if this is TMI but I feel that it is a good chance that I am pregnant as my cervix is closed and has been for about three weeks even though I was bleeding a few days after I noticed that. It is still closed and soft but both the hpt and the blood test have come back negative. Still waiting to hear back from the doctor after last weeks test to see where we go from here.

Don't care if it is a boy or girl though I thought the two year old would be a boy as before we were ttc I kept having visions of him holding a baby boy while I would read to them. (He is dyslexic and doesn't really read for fun so I read him some of the fantasy books I really enjoy.) It feels like there may still be a boy on the way for us.


----------



## bonnie08

i feel for you, i have 3 beautiful kids and i had 2 miscarriages between having each of them and again another 2 miscarriages before this one but i am now 17 weeks pregnant with a little girl and everything is fine, and i managed to have them after loosing my left ovary and tube, so i think i am living proof that it will work out, good luck ttc and i hope to see your announcement soon xxx


----------



## Babydust4all

Im so glad i stumbled upon this thread, i too am in 2 minds as to what to do. Im 33 have 4 gorgeous children of 12,11,9 and 1. The last baby was a complete surprise as i was on the pill and have never missed 1, so finding out i was pg again after 9yrs was scary!!! BUT i wouldnt change things for the world.... my older kids adore their baby brother, and i have found things soo mich easier this time around. I think i would like another so my youngest has someone to play with, but im worried about complications as i bleed 6 out of the 9 months. Had a back 2 back birth very painfull and my blood pressure goes sky high whilst pg.............. Am i pushing my luck, am i selfish for wanting another when i have 4 healthy happy kids? My hubby is going along with it, says if it happens then it was meant to be??????????? 

Good luck to you all i will be following your posts and wish you all the very best and lots of sticky dust when you all get your bfp x x x


----------



## TrinityMom

Hi everyone
Just an update from me. We're on our 3rd month ttc and yesterday I took my last soy capsule - probably should have upped the dose yesterday but things have been so hectic that I didn't even think about it (I run a sanctuary for disabled animals form my home and there has been NO money for the charity so our electricity was cut off...not fun and the stress doesn't help the ttc - thank goodness I wasn't ovulating!)
I've bought CB ovulation sticks this time so I _know_ when I ovulate
Considering using a soft cup too and not using the vinegar douche (to sway for a girl)...I'm worried we killed off all the little swimmers last time
So, that's my latest....what are you all up to??


----------



## future_numan

Hellol everyone,

I am now in my first 2WW since TTC. I don't feel any different so don't think it worked this month ( I had allot of different signs when I found out I was expecting with Emily ) I am still a little worried about getting pregnant again since my last pregnancy was tough. I want Emily to have a sibling since I know being an "only" child can be lonely. I have three much older daughters that are away in college so she is like an only child. Does anyone share the same feelings / experience as me ?


----------



## quail

hi,everyone ,i dont think any of you are being greedy wanting another one im ,37 and im just starting to try this month for baby no.11 ,i take angus castus to help ovulation as i ovulate late and i also take a b-vit complex as i have a short lp,my last baby is 6months old and it took me 6 cycles to concive him but i only used the supplements 4months into trying so with the help of the vits it only took 2 cycles.i hope we all get our bfps very soon.xx


----------



## Babydust4all

Yeah im with you Future_numan, i feel i may be pushing my luck, i had a tough last pg and am scared to be doing it all again, but dont want my son growing up as an only child, even though i have 3 older kids. They all adore him, but i know in a few yrs time they will be to busy with their teenage yrs to want to be home with a toddler!!!
We are ntnp really, as i believe if its meant to be then it will happen....my last baby was concieved whilst on the pill so he was meant to be here after a 9yr gap!!


----------



## emk10

Hi future-numan. I feel exactly the same as you. I dearly want a little sibling for my youngest etc, etc. But I'm also really scared at the prospect of being pregnant again and wonder if my body would cope! I suffered dreadfully last time with shortness of breath and restless leg syndrome, amongst other things, which drove me up the wall! I feel like I am in with a good chance of being pregnant this month and have very mixed emotions about it, scared and excited!! x x


----------



## Blessed3X

I'm a newbie, and also have the same feelings a lot of you have. I have three boys 8, 5, & 3. I have known since day 1 that I wanted #4, but DH wasn't quite convinced...until recently... I'm ECSTATIC, but scared to death too. it seems like we've been a family of 5 forever.... This is like brand new to me as of two days ago. I haven't "bugged" him for a few months, and he threw it at me the other day :) I'm 35 and he's 45...... I'm praying it happens soon as I fear he'll change his mind on me otherwise!

Anyway, I'm so glad I found others like myself!

Darcy


----------



## Lucky4

Welcome and good luck. Hope you get your no.4 very soon:hugs:


----------



## Blessed3X

We have a lot in common! I also have three boys, 8, 5 & 3. I have wanted #4 for a while, and recently DH has accepted. YEE-HAW! I pray ith appens soon. We're also trying for pink.. but I also think it would be fab to have four little boys..

But yes, just one more! I can NOT wait to have #4 in my arms and know we are 100% complete :)

:cloud9:



TrinityMom said:


> Hi
> I'm a bit of an imposter here because I'm turning 34 but have way more in common here!
> I have 3 boys aged 3, 7 and turning 10. We had decided on 3 children but for the last 3 years I have been a doula and I feel I want to give birth again with the knowledge I have now. (and I'd REALLY like a girl)
> With my boys, we conceived on the first try. I just assumed that the same would happen again. We started trying last month, but we're trying the Shettles method for a girl which means you avoid ovulation so we :sex: up to 5 days before ovulation - erring on the side of caution!
> Anyway, thought I was fine with the idea of it not happening and trying again this month but so far 12 days late and all hpt's :bfn:
> I'm so confused!
> I feel pregnant but maybe I'm thinking myself into it. Wish I knew either way so i knew what was going on


----------



## Blessed3X

Oops, I didn't realize I already posted on this exact thread a few days ago! 

Sorry, for the near-duplicate post!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lynlouc

Hi my names Lynne and i am 34 but will be virtually 35 when we TTC , I too am the lucky mommy of 3 children 1 ds (10) and 2 dd (7 and 4 ) but i really long for just 1 more !!. My DH was always happy to stop at 3 but has had a sudden change of heart although i know he's not as desperate as me ... I too feel so selfish and guilty when i read how other women are struggling to concieve with #1 and that really my family should make me feel complete but i have this deep urge that wont go away , Ive promised DH that i wont get obsessed and that if it is to be it will just happen but i already feel panicey at the thought of no more xxxxxx


----------



## Ah34

I have a healthy teenage daughter and I want another baby very much, I want to experience it all again as my older more appreciative and mature self. It is like doing it again for the first time in a weird way.


----------



## future_numan

AH34, being a parent the second time around is a wonderful experience..best of luck to you:hugs:


----------



## future_numan

quail said:


> hi,everyone ,i dont think any of you are being greedy wanting another one im ,37 and im just starting to try this month for baby no.11 ,i take angus castus to help ovulation as i ovulate late and i also take a b-vit complex as i have a short lp,my last baby is 6months old and it took me 6 cycles to concive him but i only used the supplements 4months into trying so with the help of the vits it only took 2 cycles.i hope we all get our bfps very soon.xx

11 kids :wacko: good for you:hugs: Best of luck, sweetie


----------



## gaya

I was @5 months when I had to give up on having that baby. His heart stopped :/ And I already have two healthy kids. And everyone tells me to be happy I have two healthy kids but.... I just want my third. This will be the first baby with my DH, my true soulmate, why wouldn't I want to have his baby? I've always wanted 3 too. I knew I was meant to. It's been a long trial waiting til we were both ready to try again, and it's been 4 months. But I still feel heartbroken when I see a pregnant woman or newborn. I don't think anyone should tell you "nature's telling you something". And I can't stand the woman who tell you all you can do is "enjoy your pregnancies" when you've had 1 or more miscarriages, and not to worry. How can you NOT worry?


----------



## lafaith

Lucky4 said:


> I am 38 and have 3 lovely kids. I have been ttc no.4 for over 2 years but just had third mc 3 weeks ago. I think I am being greedy and my dad has said to me nature is trying to tell me something and I should settle with 3. I am so grateful fir my kids but feel there is one more to come. I am so scared of another mc or a child with a disability. I am convinced it is my age and my fsh(9.9). Just can't decide what to do. Sorry if this sounds ungrateful for what I have or insensitive to others ttc no.1.

I am 38 and trying for #4 as well. today women have babies well into thier 40s. not to old dont give up GOD hears your prayers as well as mine. Keep the faith!:flower:


----------



## lafaith

i'm in late 30s have three children and want one more! hope to get pregnant very soon. good luck to every one ttc.


----------



## lafaith

ttc baby #4! hope ttc soon!


----------



## Jodes2011

I'm currently ttc #5 and had 3 mc's since December 2010. Lets hope we all get our BFP's soon x


----------



## Rashaa

I would have to say that of recent, I am in this group....mostly because I had preclampsia with my very first, and was told that these risks would not appear again with subsequent children and the same father, but that if I ever re-married and tried to conceive again, I could have it again... 

My RE confirmed that these were (and are again) possible risks, also given my age etc... so it's scary yeah, but at the same time...call it blind faith or craziness - I've been through 2 successful pregnancies...[even with my first, I had bedrest for a month and wicked bps, but she was born the week of her EDD and weighed 6lbs 8 oz...now is a healthy active 15yo now...] and I fervently believe that when I do finally get and stay pregnant, that it will be fine...but there are concerns...which honestly forced me to put off trying to get pregnant this long....


----------



## lisap2008

I have been blessed with 4 girls and I really want just one more child !.


----------



## alison29

I have two and want just one more. I had preeclampsia too but i am not worried about it again. I think i tried to do too much with two babies on board. I worry that i will be mean to my twins i am not a patient pregnant lady but i really want a baby! Do all the hormones make anybodie else's skin crawl?


----------



## readyformore

I have 3 and would love another one (or two, provided that they are 1 at a time, lol).

Things aren't coming easily this time. We're on to IUI.

Funny, because when I started ttc, I was worried about where all the kids would sleep, who would have to share a bedroom, how I would fit them into the car, if the kids would be in school when the baby was born, etc. 
Now, I'm worried about if I'll even get pregnant again. This is not what I anticipated.


----------



## lexus15

I have one daughter who just turned 17 this week. 

I really want to have one or two more babies but being 37 it's taking forever (ttc #2 for 4 years) and I'm on my 2 IUI this month. Mother Nature doesn't seem to notice me :cry:


----------



## readyformore

lexus15 said:


> I have one daughter who just turned 17 this week.
> 
> I really want to have one or two more babies but being 37 it's taking forever (ttc #2 for 4 years) and I'm on my 2 IUI this month. Mother Nature doesn't seem to notice me :cry:

:hugs:


----------

